# Penn Fathom FTH15



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Just picked one up a couple of days ago. Today I put it on my CTS 13'6" 5-8oz and let it fly...Long smooth cast. Smooth as butta. Was not on a field but surf fishing. Has anyone else used it for surf fishing?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I have seen Bill Kennedy of P.A. Distributors use them out on Sandbridge pier. He seems to love his and it is one sweet looking reel for sure.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Wayne Fowlkes told me about them and said that I should try them out. He said that they are a fine casting reel and he was right.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone else tried them out?


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Just picked up the FTH12...Putting it on my Rainshadow SUR1385...Will give results in a couple of days.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Took the 12 out last night fishing off the shore by Fort Monroe..Fast reel. Very smooth cast had to adjust enternal brakes and tension to get it dialed in to my comfort level. Caught decent sized croakers on it. Still out looking for stripers to see how it fights fish. Got very good distance. I have never been on a field to measure. Just fish and they have both passed my casting test for distance and control.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

KEVIN said:


> Took the 12 out last night fishing off the shore by Fort Monroe..Fast reel. Very smooth cast had to adjust enternal brakes and tension to get it dialed in to my comfort level. Caught decent sized croakers on it. Still out looking for stripers to see how it fights fish. Got very good distance. I have never been on a field to measure. Just fish and they have both passed my casting test for distance and control.


I know Bill Kennedy can bomb out the bait with guys 25 years younger than he is and he sings the praises of the fathom. If he likes them that much, there's something to be said for them!


----------

